# id really like to get one of these dogs



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

im not a dog expert but if some of you are please help me out

thank you

thats the only pic i got

sorry the pic wont upload for some reason..ill try again later


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

...i'm waiting.

It best be a great dane brother


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Its a Puli.

Waiting...


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

thanks guys but i still cant upload it...i browsed the pic at the bottom and clicked UPLOAD the upload screen comes up for about 30 seconds and it goes away and it says that theres 0 attachments so it wont let me upload..the one thing i can say is that the pic is pretty big could that be the problem?and if how do i make it smaller or fix this problem?i really want to know what the breed is because its a sweet lookin dog!!!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Is there a link where we can take a look?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Make the picture smaller.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> Make the picture smaller.


how do i make it smaller?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

If the pic is from the net....there has to be a link. Just copy and paste the address (which is located in the address bar).


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Give us a website!


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone here have an Xbox 360 with xbox live or know how it works, if you do can you please help me?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

3rdking said:


> Does anyone here have an Xbox 360 with xbox live or know how it works, if you do can you please help me?










De-railing isn't cool


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I dont see a pic, but i just want to say that imo Blue Heelers are the best dogs.


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> Does anyone here have an Xbox 360 with xbox live or know how it works, if you do can you please help me?










De-railing isn't cool
[/quote]

what does "De-railing" mean?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

You derailed the thread by posting about something completely off topic instead of just starting your own thread


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

mike123 said:


> You derailed the thread by posting about something completely off topic instead of just starting your own thread


o ok thanks for tellin me.. i didnt know you couln't do that


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

3rdking said:


> You derailed the thread by posting about something completely off topic instead of just starting your own thread


o ok thanks for tellin me.. i didnt know you couln't do that








[/quote]

You may want to read the forum rules.


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> You derailed the thread by posting about something completely off topic instead of just starting your own thread


o ok thanks for tellin me.. i didnt know you couln't do that








[/quote]

You may want to read the forum rules.
[/quote]

ok


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

3rdking said:


> You derailed the thread by posting about something completely off topic instead of just starting your own thread


o ok thanks for tellin me.. i didnt know you couln't do that








[/quote]

You may want to read the forum rules.
[/quote]

ok
[/quote]

It seems this thread needs to be derailed.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> If the pic is from the net....there has to be a link. Just copy and paste the address (which is located in the address bar).


i cant find the link to it,all it says that its "untitled" at the bottom and the pics 921 pixels x 769

*************I DONT KNOW HOW TO GET IT WORKIN SO***CLOSE THIS TOPIC****************

thanks for tryin to help me guys


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

worst thread ever IBTL!! ! ! !


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I can think of three worse threads. Hey, mods, can you keep it open while I ask a few ?'s about the pic?

What format is it in? Some formats may not be supported by the IPB software...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah you're right chil, some moron made a thread about spelling the other day.

Count it!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Fine: C0rey x, Chil a million...x doesn't matter because it will never be a million.









J/P, that was pretty good.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

upload to www.tinypic.com (no registration required)
It will then give you a link to copy and paste.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh snap! The Dawg went all mathematical on my ass!

/knows when to back down


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

im not good at telling dog breeds but im pretty sure this is a pitbull so my question is,is that a pure breed or mix if this is a pitbull?...i really like the look and color of the dog..im thinkin of gettin one!

and boozehound420 that site helped..it made the pic smaller and i was able to attach it...good thinkin


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks like a pitbull. I dunno how to tell if its a pure breed, im not even sure if pitbulls are technically their own official breed, you would probably have to ask the breeders for their parents papers.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

that's a really good looking dog man! cant help you with the ID though.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Unfortunately all I can say i she is a bully breed. Not the strongest body but a good head on his shoulders. The problem with "pit bulls today is
1. A lot of them are cross bred SO much with other bully breeds its hard to say. Most "pits" you see are mixed. So the best bet would go to a shelter find one you like and see if he/she likes you and adopt. Thats what I did with My AB. Hes great, NO PROBLEMS at all except he doesn't like our neighbor or people that wear glasses (which includes my mother in law)


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks like a Cane Corso or a Cane Corso x Pitbull cross... Not a dog for a beginner!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats one nice looking dog. It looks to be a blue coated or black?

i love blue dogs.


----------



## schnaps (Oct 29, 2004)

3rdking said:


> You derailed the thread by posting about something completely off topic instead of just starting your own thread


o ok thanks for tellin me.. i didnt know you couln't do that








[/quote]

You may want to read the forum rules.
[/quote]

ok
[/quote]

not to derail anymore... but this isn't serious is it?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

schnaps said:


> You derailed the thread by posting about something completely off topic instead of just starting your own thread


o ok thanks for tellin me.. i didnt know you couln't do that








[/quote]

You may want to read the forum rules.
[/quote]

ok
[/quote]

not to derail anymore... but this isn't serious is it?
[/quote]

???


----------



## schnaps (Oct 29, 2004)

i meant the random post by 3rdking. i didn't know if he was being sarcastic or not



ChilDawg said:


> You derailed the thread by posting about something completely off topic instead of just starting your own thread


o ok thanks for tellin me.. i didnt know you couln't do that








[/quote]

You may want to read the forum rules.
[/quote]

ok
[/quote]

not to derail anymore... but this isn't serious is it?
[/quote]

???
[/quote]


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Since he has a thread devoted to getting an answer to that question, I think he probably is.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Looks like a Cane Corso or a Cane Corso x Pitbull cross... Not a dog for a beginner!


thanks for the answer but not good for a beginner????????what the hell those that mean?im sure if i take my dog to the vet and feed him/give him water he will survive!!!and his personality wont matter im 100% positive i can handle it!..im only buyin this dog to give it a good home im not gettin him so i can build him for some stupid dog show or make him some kind of a gaurd dog where his aggression is put to the limit..its just a dog!!!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

looks like my AmStaff, but my boy has white and blue markings...


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Curley said:


> looks like my AmStaff, but my boy has white and blue markings...


ya it does..it could be a amstaff/pitbull


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

By not a beginner dog she means that some dogs are more needy than others. Some are very headstrong and need a lot of consistent training, and some dogs need much more exercise, and some dogs need both, ect.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mike hit it right on the head.

The Cane Corso is a protection mastiff breed. They can have severe behavioral problems if you do not properly train and socialize them - it takes more then 'sit, stay, good boy' and taking them on a walk around the neighborhood twice a day. And by severe I mean they can be extremely dangerous. The breed is already 'hard wired' for protection work- add any sort of mess up in their early training and you create the opportunity for disaster.


----------



## austinlee (Jun 17, 2007)

its just a pitbull no need to be technical


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Tinkerbelle said:


> mike hit it right on the head.
> 
> The Cane Corso is a protection mastiff breed. They can have severe behavioral problems if you do not properly train and socialize them - it takes more then 'sit, stay, good boy' and taking them on a walk around the neighborhood twice a day. And by severe I mean they can be extremely dangerous. The breed is already 'hard wired' for protection work- add any sort of mess up in their early training and you create the opportunity for disaster.


thanks for explaning..i guess i'll do some researching on that breed and when im ready i'll get one..i really want a dog thats not to big and very energetic..my friend has a simaliar dog like that and its just the cooliest dog..he just jumps around all the time never stops,pure muscle all around him..lol i can barely pick him cus hes so musculer and energetic,i love those kinds of dog just pure attitute lol


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Tinkerbelle said:


> mike hit it right on the head.
> 
> The Cane Corso is a protection mastiff breed. They can have severe behavioral problems if you do not properly train and socialize them - it takes more then 'sit, stay, good boy' and taking them on a walk around the neighborhood twice a day. And by severe I mean they can be extremely dangerous. The breed is already 'hard wired' for protection work- add any sort of mess up in their early training and you create the opportunity for disaster.


Is that the type of dog that almost took Brad Pitt's head off on "The Mexican?"


----------



## fiaman101 (Feb 22, 2004)

tinkerbell is right I think it a cane corse also. Do your homework first. they are alot off work but they are sweet dogs When trained proper


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Border Collies and Australian cattle dogs fit the description of the dog you want. Both dont get too big and both have a ton of energy. Just to warn you both of those dogs need a lot of work. A LOT of work, they're a handful, they need constant attention, more than just a walk around they block, they always need something to do. I would really stray from those kinds of dogs unless your willing to put in that much time,those kinds of dogs are a lifestyle change.


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

I like Pitbulls & Siberian Husky.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i love lamp


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> Border Collies and Australian cattle dogs fit the description of the dog you want. Both dont get too big and both have a ton of energy. Just to warn you both of those dogs need a lot of work. A LOT of work, they're a handful, they need constant attention, more than just a walk around they block, they always need something to do. I would really stray from those kinds of dogs unless your willing to put in that much time,those kinds of dogs are a lifestyle change.


that is true but its so hard to get any other dog when you have your heart set on such an awsome and supirior dog


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

I + 1 for a collie. really good natured dogs IME and very energetic. but to each his own i guess.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

WildBoutPiranhas said:


> its just a pitbull no need to be technical


You're welcome to your opinion, but many dog lovers (especially those who love Cane Corsos, APBTs and Amstaffs) would be aghast at this statement as there has been a lot of work put into making sure these breeds are separate from one another.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

need_redz said:


> Border Collies and Australian cattle dogs fit the description of the dog you want. Both dont get too big and both have a ton of energy. Just to warn you both of those dogs need a lot of work. A LOT of work, they're a handful, they need constant attention, more than just a walk around they block, they always need something to do. I would really stray from those kinds of dogs unless your willing to put in that much time,those kinds of dogs are a lifestyle change.


that is true but its so hard to get any other dog when you have your heart set on such an awsome and supirior dog
[/quote]

Cane Corsos are not necessarily superior to BCs or ACDs. As a matter of fact, I would prefer the latter two to a bully breed, but that's my personal opinion. Does that make them superior? Heavens, no.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Border Collies and Australian cattle dogs fit the description of the dog you want. Both dont get too big and both have a ton of energy. Just to warn you both of those dogs need a lot of work. A LOT of work, they're a handful, they need constant attention, more than just a walk around they block, they always need something to do. I would really stray from those kinds of dogs unless your willing to put in that much time,those kinds of dogs are a lifestyle change.


that is true but its so hard to get any other dog when you have your heart set on such an awsome and supirior dog
[/quote]

Cane Corsos are not necessarily superior to BCs or ACDs. As a matter of fact, I would prefer the latter two to a bully breed, but that's my personal opinion. Does that make them superior? Heavens, no.
[/quote]
true true...

i just talked to my friend and he told me that the breed he has is staffature pit bull terrior i seen this dog and its just the coolest dog ever anybody have pics or thoughts on this dog..hes very small but very energetic and very musculer for such a small dog


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

"Staffordshire Bull Terrier"...

http://www.akc.org/breeds/staffordshire_bu...rrier/index.cfm


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> "Staffordshire Bull Terrier"...
> 
> http://www.akc.org/breeds/staffordshire_bu...rrier/index.cfm


haha thats the one such a cool dog..my friends SBT has a bigger head and is a little more bulkier

lol







this is how my friends dog looks like..always has a big smile and never stops movin lol


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

need_redz said:


> Border Collies and Australian cattle dogs fit the description of the dog you want. Both dont get too big and both have a ton of energy. Just to warn you both of those dogs need a lot of work. A LOT of work, they're a handful, they need constant attention, more than just a walk around they block, they always need something to do. I would really stray from those kinds of dogs unless your willing to put in that much time,those kinds of dogs are a lifestyle change.


that is true but its so hard to get any other dog when you have your heart set on such an awsome and supirior dog
[/quote]
Trust me from personal experience those kinds of dogs really require a lifestyle change. I loved my Australian cattle dog to death, but we just couldnt handle her. I want another one soooooooo bad, but im not gonna get one until i know im ready.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> worst thread ever IBTL!! ! ! !


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

need_redz said:


> "Staffordshire Bull Terrier"...
> 
> http://www.akc.org/breeds/staffordshire_bu...rrier/index.cfm


haha thats the one such a cool dog..my friends SBT has a bigger head and is a little more bulkier

lol







this is how my friends dog looks like..always has a big smile and never stops movin lol
[/quote]

haha that's a goofy dog...looks happy though


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

it's definetly a pit bull but you know they are banned in ontario right???
check this one out


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that dog looks like it has down syndrome... such a bad idea. 
you should buy something you can handle first.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

pitts hahaha you sware thay were satan in a dog or somthin....a pit dont have to be mean just walk it often in the nabour hood when its a puppy never put it on a chain or it well freak....and dont beat it....thats all ya gotta do to gave a great family pet....i dont even like pittz but i hate when people put them down and say there dangerous... hell we all have bad days.... give me captian morgan and take me to a bar and have someone try to come onto with my girlfriend or somthin( i can snap to) that dont make me a bad person


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

need_redz said:


> its just a pitbull no need to be technical


yeah........OKAY

It's just a piranha.....no need to be technical

it's just a loaded gun....no need to be technical

AMAZING........do you like your women this way too???? As long as it has 2 holes and a set of boobs....you can make it your girlfriend....right????? Nasty mo fo....lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

How did I do this week bake?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> How did I do this week bake?


Not so good. You missed the Fantasy Football thread with this one, DB...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

is "whered" even a word???


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> is "whered" even a word???


Where'd that come from?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

in dannys little scrolly thing


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ah. There might be an apostrophe missing. Good eye.


----------

